# Reviews contest for FCTF-Modern



## RangerWickett (Nov 23, 2003)

If you post a review of E.N. Publishing's _Four-Color to Fantasy: Revised Edition_ in the next two weeks (before December 7), you will be entered in a random drawing for any one E.N. Publishing product of your choice.

Find the link here: http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=currentprod&which=FCtFRE


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 29, 2003)

FCTF: Revised/Modern has received its first review.  I just wanted to bump this to remind people of the contest.

http://www.enworld.org/reviews/index.php?sub=yes&where=currentprod&which=FCtFRE


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm certain someone will review it shortly and probably do far more justice to the product than I did.

Although I did make the front page. Woot!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, I'm a bit chagrined; I hoped there'd be a little more of a response.  Ah well, Corinthi is thus the winner of any one E.N. Publishing pdf product of your choice.  Send me an email at RangerWickett@hotmail.com, and we'll get you settled.


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Jan 2, 2004)

I would, but I think I lack the critical eye of a good reviewer-- I see things in terms of what I can do with them, instead of by their own merits and flaws.

 I'll just keep pimping it for just about everything, instead.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, that too is certainly a valid way to review.  If you have interesting ideas drawn from a book, you can review and talk about that, and say what parts were of most interest to you.  But thanks for pimping regardless.


----------

